# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime ditlindja Geri...

## dijetari

Selamu alejkum Geri ,urime ditelindja ,fat e miresi ne familje tuaj ,e  :Lulja3:  rrofsh aq sa ta doje zemra.

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Geri, për shumë vjet të tjera gëzuar.
Shëndet, lumturi paqe dhe harmoni për Ju.

----------


## loneeagle

happy birthday!

----------


## RiGerta

Urime Geri. Festofsh edhe 100 te tjera. Fat lumturi dhe mbaresi ne cdo hap te jetes tende.Gezuar!

----------


## stern

*U befsh 100 VJEC
Urime Geri*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Edhe 100 vite te lumtura te uroj!

Kalo sa me mire sot.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Edhe 100 vjec.. ja kalofsh sa me bukur sot !*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime, shumë urime - shëndet, harmoni e prosperitet...*

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar dhe 100 u befsh. gjithe te mirat*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Edhe 100 vite te lumtura! Fat e lumturi ne jete!

----------

